#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Submeeting 21-11

## Klaaske

Hoi, 

Omdat het topic over de punisher nogal vervuilt werd met post die gerelateerd waren aan andere subs of onderwerpen heb ik dit topic geopent. 

Qua locatie zou het natuurlijk wel 30 man oid toelaten maar ik denk dat als er meer komen als dat, dat er dan meer een forummeeting is als een submeeting/match. Graag dus alleen mensen die echt geinterreseerd zijn of die kasten meebrengen, zou het zover komen tot een meeting. De plek kan waarschijnlijk hier in Haaren bij mijn (een van de) werkgevers in de loods.

Ik zal ook een prototype LABtop meenemen en wat ander leuk spul. Mits er genoeg input is van verschillende kanten kan zoiets op poten gezet worden. Daarnaast zal ik ook LABsubs en 4 PB B18's met B&C PZB46's erin neer zetten. 

Hoe meer subs, hoe leuker (wel graag serieuze kasten, hoop dat dat wel begrepen wordt)
Laat het hier horen.

----------


## BAJ productions

komen er nog veel mensen en wat staat er?

toevallig iemand met een 18 sound 18lw1400? om een M-hoorn te kunnen testen?

----------


## Contour

De vier BR-118 van Remy zijn gevuld met 18Sound 18LW-1400

MVG Contour

----------


## BAJ productions

ja ik weet verder nog niets maar klaaske heeft me in het begin een mailke gestuur of ik een m-hoorn had en istresse had om te komen. dus ja, heb eergisteren hem een mailtje gestuurd.

nog geen reactie. 

hoop voor vrijdag een reactie te hebben gehad anders geef ik het op.(helaas)

----------


## Gast1401081

heb wel interesse, maar dan een week later, ofzo. (liefst begin december...)

kan ik namelijk ook war speelgoed meenemen, en wat meetapparatuur.

----------


## PowerSound

Ow Mac, jij komt echt laat hoor.

De meeting is al een maandje eerder vastgelegd. Het is dus zondag dat dit verloopt.

Ik wou LMS meenemen, maar aangezien er zoveel te meten is, pak ik gewoon SMAART mee.
Ook komt de lakecontour met de tablet pc mee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BAJ productions_
> 
> ja ik weet verder nog niets maar klaaske heeft me in het begin een mailke gestuur of ik een m-hoorn had en istresse had om te komen. dus ja, heb eergisteren hem een mailtje gestuurd.
> 
> nog geen reactie. 
> 
> hoop voor vrijdag een reactie te hebben gehad anders geef ik het op.(helaas)



Bart, ik vertrouw niet zo op de mailservice van Hotmail, ik heb nog geen mail ontvangen. Ik heb je een mail gestuurd met mijn zakelijke adres.

Die 18LW1400 kan dan wel geregeld worden. Die M-Hoorn wil ik weleens te keer horen gaan met 1200wrms of meer op die 18LW1400  :Big Grin:

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> heb wel interesse, maar dan een week later, ofzo. (liefst begin december...)
> 
> kan ik namelijk ook war speelgoed meenemen, en wat meetapparatuur.



Mac, op 28 September heb ik deze datum vastgesteld, 2 maanden van te voren om er zo voor te zorgen dat iedereen langs kon komen, ben jij de 21 100% verhindert ?

----------


## Gast1401081

ik niet, maar of ik de 700's mee kan krijgen is wat onduidelijk, en ik ben hiet zo;n speakerbouw-forum-lezer.

Wordt ff an gewerkt. U hoort van me.

----------


## Iko

Ik weet nog niet of we tijd hebben, als we kome neem we een XS218 subje en XT15 topje mee. Eventueel nog wat Funktion One en EM Accoustics. Als daar intresse voor is..

----------


## Gast1401081

goed nieuws, ik mag 700HP meenemen ter demo.. 

mail ff voor de details.......

wie komt er nog meer???

----------


## moderator

Beste zelfbouwers....(en andere sub fanaten)

Aangezien ik op zondag gewoon mag werken en gezegend ben met twee linkerhanden waardoor zelfbouw zeker al geen favoriete bezigheid is....volgt er een foto, film, metingen impressie?

alvast dank namens de mensen die er niet bij kunnen zijn![:I]

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> Ik weet nog niet of we tijd hebbben, als we kome neem we XS218 subje en XT15 topje mee. Eventueel nog wat Funktion One en EM Accoustics. als daar intreses voor is..



Iko, ik heb Tom daarover al gesproken, die laat het me weten  :Big Grin: 




> citaat:
> goed nieuws, ik mag 700HP meenemen ter demo.. 
> 
> mail ff voor de details.......
> 
> wie komt er nog meer???



Mac, je kunt me het beste even mail en op jl.vandijk(apenstaartje)home.nl dan stuur ik jou de 2 nieuwsbrieven die rond zijn gegaan bij de deelnemers, wat er komt, Labs, punishers, M-hoorns, F-1 en nog een hoop Bassreflexen

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> Beste zelfbouwers....(en andere sub fanaten)
> 
> Aangezien ik op zondag gewoon mag werken en gezegend ben met twee linkerhanden waardoor zelfbouw zeker al geen favoriete bezigheid is....volgt er een foto, film, metingen impressie?
> 
> alvast dank namens de mensen die er niet bij kunnen zijn![:I]



Word zeker gedaan ! :Big Grin:

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Word zeker gedaan !



Daar ben ik blij om, ik heb namelijk ook al een klus anders wou ik ook wel langs komen en wat speakers meenemen, maar dat wordt een volgende keer.

Ik ben erg benieuwd naar de resultaten, en misschien is het leuk om een soort van tabelvorm te maken van de testen. Een tabelletje subwoofers met voor en nadelen en de meetwaardes. Dat is voor iedereen handig. Ook voor de mensen die aanwezig zijn die dag. 

Als iemand dan een eXcel bestandje online zet kan iedereen erbij.

Maar ik hou me er verder over stil[8D] want ik ben er jammer genoeg niet :Frown:  dus mag hier ook niet over discussieren, maar zie het als een punt om over na te denken.

Maar ik blijf erbij dat ik errrug nieuwschierig ben :Big Grin: 

Groeten Martin (en veel plezier zondag!)

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Jaap, ik heb je een e-mail gestuurd, ik kan vrijwel zeker en zal wat F218's/RES5's meenemen.

Tot zondag.

----------


## Contour

Hallo Remco,

Misschien ook nog een PL4.0 rackje erbij en een XTA 226? Of kun je uit je loods ook nog ergens een PL6.0 vandaan halen  :Wink: 

MVG Contour

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Ja, amprack met pl4 en proc ook. Geen pl6 die zijn weg.

----------


## Klaaske

Bas, je mailrouter stuurt me steeds een foutmelding en je gsm-nummer op je site is niet in gebruik zegt die vriendelijke tante van KPN...

----------


## BAJ productions

Edit door mod: Om misbruik tegen te gaan de gegevens zoals hier vermeld (telkefoonnummer en mailadres) verwijderd van het forum, speciaal voor het doorgeven is er de mogelijkheid om deelnemers een berichtje te mailen....zie profiel van de deelneemers!

----------


## BvE

Hee allemaal. Als ik mij goed kan herinneren is deze submeeting opgezet vanwege de punisher. Nou ben ik zelf ook heel erg benieuwd naar zijn prestaties. Als deze prestaties erg goed worden gevonden ben ik namelijk bereid zelf ook die dingen te gaan bouwen. Ik hoop daarom dat resultaten van deze sub (ook in vergelijking met andere subs) erg uitgebreid worden genoteerd. Alvast bedankt.

----------


## BAJ productions

leuk modje maar dit werkt niet als de andere geen email heeft dat het doet!

maar was vanplan om dit er zelf ook al af te gooien! omdat alles inmiddels geregeld is. 

heb er zin in!! wel een end rijden!

----------


## Gast1401081

iki heb een 700, en 3 usw's, om de sub-delay-truuk te demonstreren.
Tot morgen!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Beste mensen,

Ik vind het erg spijtig om te moeten meedelen, maar wegens privé-omstandigheden zie ik helaas geen mogelijkheid om morgen naar de testdag toe te komen, mijn excuses. Mochten sommige mensen speciaal Funktion One willen horen, neem dan gerust even contact met me op, dan regel ik een andere keer een demo voor de geinteresseerden.

Ik ben erg benieuwd naar de foto's, veel plezier en succes allen!

----------


## Contour

Hallo tds,

Wellicht ben ik hier wat laat mee maar Remy en mij lijkt het een stuk plezieriger de verzameltijd van 11.00 bij de loods een uurtje op te schuiven naar 12.00, dit i.v.m. klussen tot diep in de nacht deze zaterdag. Ik denk dat velen die morgen zullen komen dat extra uurtje slaap hard nodig hebben en zullen waarderen. Een uurtje langer doorgaan zal denk ik niet zo'n probleem zijn. Lekker chinees ofzo eten terwijl de subs hard hun best doen je maag uit je lijf te beuken :-)

Tot morgen, we doen ons best er zo vroeg mogelijk te zijn  :Wink: 

MVG Contour

----------


## Iko

Ik denk dat wij het ook niet halen.. Al vanaf vrijdag aan het klussen en beetje gaar.. En zondag 's morgens nog de laatste set breken.. Dus zou de zondag eigelijk liever als rust dag wille gebruike :-).

----------


## michiel

Ik ga me niet helemaal aan het vaste schema houden. Ik ben ieder geval een stuk eerder weg, ik moet 's middags om 4 uur weer bij Exxon mobile voor de deur staan.
Op de heen reis moet ik eerst m'n broer afzetten op het station in Tilburg, en het is nog maar de vraag hoe lang ik daar bezig ben. Sta er niet gek van te kijken als ik wat later kom...

Maar aan de andere kant, ik kom ook alleen als toeschouwer dus jullie zullen me niet al te hard nodig hebben. :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

had graag de 700 naast de f1's gehad. Maar prive heb je er maar een van, en zakelijk veel meer, dus : sterkte , Remco!

( geen collega te vrijwilligen?)

----------


## BAJ productions

oke me klauwen zijn gid zwart maar ze zijn af. op een paar dekseltjes naar die ik morgen ochten even maak.

ik hoop op tijd te  zijn maar ja dat ligt wel aan me collega. die me moet komen halen!

----------


## michiel

Ik ben vast de eerste die thuis is. (was voor vieren al thuis, helaas...)

Het was een gezellige boel daar in brabant! Er was een hoop volk op af gekomen, en er stond genoeg materiaal. Voor ik vertrok heb ik nog de stack van 4 punishers mogen mee maken. Dat beviel best wel, een hele hoop herrie uit die kleine kastjes, stond er echt van te kijken. Maar ik mis wel de diepgang. De klank was wat agressief, iets waar ik zelf wel een beetje van hou. 
De verglijking punisher - LAB is in mijn ogen appels met peren verglijken. De LAB is meer iets waar grote feest, echt grote feest. En de punisher lijkt me beter voor de kleinere set ups. 
Het formaat van de punisher viel me heel erg mee. Ik had ze iets groter verwacht!!

Voor de rest nog twee soorten bass reflex kastjes gehoord. Heb er niet veel over te zeggen, ook niet met volle aandacht naar geluistert. Klonk zeker niet slecht, maar ik ben meer iemand van de hoorn kasten.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roeltej

Hier alvast wat pics...

http://www.vitality-show.nl/fotoboek/album31

was koud, maar gezellig, weer hoop mensen ontmoet  :Smile:

----------


## PowerSound

Héhé, heel gezellig daar  :Big Grin: . Enkele heel interessante conversaties gehad met sommigen.

Spijtig dat Jaap (Klaas) z'n Labhorns nog niet helemaal af had, gaf een (voor mij) HEEL slecht idee van de labhorns.
Mac is ook een leuke  :Smile: . Allemaal leuke mensen eigenlijk  :Big Grin: .

Heb ook al die DIY projecten kunnen bewonderen ! Echt fantastisch werk ! Zeker Ivo, mooie punishers zeg ! Evenals die 18"...

Die 18" (18S LW1400/1300 en B&C  PZB46) zaten heel dicht bij elkaar kwa SPL niveau, alleen vind ik die LW1400 ietsje beter (voller) klinken. Die 1300 is zeker niet slecht, de PZB's heb ik niet zo veel gehoord. Maar alles is gemeten geweest en Ronny zou de SMAART plots zo snel mogelijk doorsturen dacht ik. Ook hebben we de punishers mooi kunnen testen.
1 Punisher alleen is niet zo denderend, minimaal per 2. En uitsluitend voor discowerk, gaat gewoon niet laag !

Die TL was wel een leuke ! Deed totaal omgekeerd dan verwacht, en had een flinke DIP ! Maar die klonk heel erg mooi met muziek. (weinig rendement helaas).

Ook opmerkelijk verschil tussen de BUX en de PL4.0. Smaart plot volgt.

Erg gezellig, maar zooooooooooooooooo koud ! [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Contour

Hallo allemaal,

Zoals al aangegeven was het een gezellige boel daar in Brabant. Jaap natuurlijk onwijs bedankt voor het organiseren! Er waren gekomen:

- 2x LAB-hoorns
- 5x Punisher hoorn 
- 4x PB-audio 18" kast
- 8x 18Sound BR-118 met 18W-1300 driver
- 4x 18Sound BR-118 met 18LW-1400 driver
- grote TL van Rademakers met 18LW-1400 driver
- M-hoorn (geen driver)
- 2x dubbel 15" Beyma SM-115 driver
- MeyerSound HP700 dubbel 18" sub
- 3x Meyersound dubbel 15" (type Gerard?)

De LAB-hoorns waren als eerste aan de beurt helaas bleken de aluminium panelen niet goed genoeg vast te zitten zodat er een luchtlek was. De kasten klonken volgens de experts dan ook niet zoals ze zouden kunnen dus echt goed vergelijken was lastig. 

De Punishers maakten hun naam zeker waar denk ik. Met 4 kasten rammelde de hele loods zowat uit elkaar en pas op een afstand van circa 3 meter gaf mijn dB-meter waarden van 126-129dB. Kwam je dichter bij dan gaf de meter 'hi' wat betekent dat het harder was dan de 130dB was die de meter aankan. De eigenaar van de kasten, Jan Boersma, gaf aan het gevoel te hebben dat zijn keel dichtsloeg door de basdruk... De kasten gaan niet superdiep echter voor het normale werk ruim voldoende en ze belonen met een zeer hoog rendement tussen de 60-100Hz. Ik wil even mijn complimenten geven aan Ivo die de Punishers gemaakt heeft. Dit was simpelweg vakwerk! Erg netjes gedaan en doet voor geen fabriekskast onder. 

De verschillende 18" basreflexkasten kwamen behoorlijk goed mee vond ik. Vooral vlak voor de kasten was er een goede druk, je merkte wel een beetje dat de dracht van deze basreflexen iets beperkter is dan van de hoorns waarmee ik bedoel het aan de andere kant van de loods merkbaar minder hard was dan bij de kasten. De hoorns leken hier een klein voordeel te hebben. Qua output en SPL lagen de 3 soorten 18" niet ver uit elkaar. De W-1300 driver gaf iets meer kick terwijl de LW-1400 wat lager klonk.

De TL van rademakers klonk naar mijn mening niet verkeerd echter qua SPL kon deze niet het niveau halen van de andere kasten. De TL klonk lekker warm en ik kan me voorstellen dat dit een ultieme sub is voor thuis! 1000W RMS deed de 18Sound driver niet moeilijk om, waarschijnlijk zou een 1500W amp hier niet misstaan. Johan had ook een stuk composiet materiaal mee wat enorm stijf was in vergelijking tot het gewicht. In de toekomst zou dit materiaal kunnen leiden tot lichtere kasten waar een ieder zijn rug bij mee zal zijn...

De M-hoorns waren groot en zwaar helaas zat er nog geen driver in en ook nog geen T-nuts vandaar dat deze niet getest is. Qua klank zou deze zich wellicht mooi tussen de LAB en de Punisher kunnen scharen.

De dubbel 15" beyma van Tom klonken zeker niet verkeerd. Het hele lage kwam er niet uit maar wel een lekker rendement en veel output voor die kastgrootte. Zeker als je beseft dat de SM-115 driver vrij goedkoop is dus qua prijs/prestatie een leuk systeem.

De Meyersound kasten heb ik niet echt aandachtig beluisterd wellicht hebben anderen hier mee over te zeggen. Mac liet een erg intressante truc zien met 3 subs achter elkaar waarmee het mogelijk was het geluid naar voren te sturen. Zeer handig wanneer men bijv. het podium niet te veel wil laten meedreunen.

Nog ff als afsluiter, en andere mensen mogen dit betwisten, de stack van 4 Punishers ging het hardst! 

MVG Contour

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:Nog ff als afsluiter, en andere mensen mogen dit betwisten, de stack van 4 Punishers ging het hardst!



 :Big Grin:  en 1 op 1 Walter  :Big Grin: 




> citaat:- 3x Meyersound dubbel 15" (type Gerard?)



USW's en de dubbel 18 700HP

----------


## Max

Meer Pics:

fossalta.xs4all.nl/powerbass/img/New-line/Submeeting/

By Sietse

----------


## PowerSound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> 
> De Punishers maakten hun naam zeker denk ik. Met 4 kasten rammelde de hele loods zowat uit elkaar en pas op een afstand van circa 3 meter gaf mijn dB-meter waarden van 126-129dB. Kwam je dichter bij dan gaf de meter 'hi' wat betekent dat het harder was dan de 130dB was die de meter aankan. *De eigenaar van de kasten, Jan Boersma, gaf aan het gevoel te hebben dat zijn keel dichtsloeg door de basdruk...* De kasten gaan niet superdiep echter voor het normale werk ruim voldoende en ze belonen met een zeer hoog rendement tussen de 60-100Hz. Ik wil even mijn complimenten geven aan Ivo die de Punishers gemaakt heeft. Dit was simpelweg vakwerk! Erg netjes gedaan en doet voor geen fabriekskast onder.



Is dus NIET te vergelijken met een stack met 4 LABS aan 2 QSC PL4.0
Rond de 3meter voor de stack was het onhoudelijk, en bij de 5m  dansten je oogbollen mee in je oogkassen. Heel raar gevoel.

http://www.powersound.be/Site_pages/...t/Set82_01.jpg

----------


## Contour

Ik geloof je op je woord Powersound want vandaag heb ik dat effect niet mogen ervaren helaas. Als we gaan kijken naar kastinhoud dan kun je 10 Punishers neerzetten voor 4 LAB-hoorns... Een 1 op 1 vergelijk is niet eerlijk want een LAB is 2,5x zo groot als een Punisher en er zitten 2 drivers in in plaats van een enkele. Een stack van 10 Punishers zal 8dB harder gaan dan een stack van 4 en die 8dB zal je wel degelijk merken :-)

Het frequentie bereik van de LAB loopt lager door dus ik kan me voorstellen dat de druk uit die kast weer andere invloeden op je lichaam heeft als de bas van de Punisher. 

MVG Contour

----------


## michiel

De ervaring van echte lage tonen is totaal anders dan de ervaring van harde klappen in een hoger gebied!!

De punisher en de LAB hebben hun sterke punten, en ze hebben vrijwel geen overeenkomsten. Jullie kunnen beter stoppen met deze appels en peren verglijken! :Big Grin: 
Mijn voorkeur gat uit naar de LAB, maar als ik dan bedenk dat ik die dingen daadwerkelijk moet geen slepen.[xx(]Dan zou ik nog 3 keer na denken voordat ik aan de LAB zou gaan. 
De punisher zal voor 80-90% van de forum bezoekers 'beter' zijn dan de LAB. En dan gaat het echt niet alleen om de prestatie's!

Misschien tijd voor een kastje welke tussen de LAB en punisher zit!?[} :Smile: ]

----------


## nijhuisr

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> De dubbel 15" beyma van Tom klonken zeker niet verkeerd. Het hele lage kwam er niet uit maar wel een lekker rendement en veel output voor die kastgrootte. Zeker als je beseft dat de SM-115 driver vrij goedkoop is dus qua prijs/prestatie een leuk systeem.



en dan te bedenken dat er een bose 1800 versterker op stond met 2 keer 400 watt (4 ohm).

versterkertje van 2 keer 1000 watt (4 ohm) kan je er wel op leeg pompen

----------


## dokter dB

leuk die fotos!
Zie dat er lekker werd gesmikkeld door mac  :Big Grin: 
Zal ook eens op zo'n meeting langskomen [8D]
Te gek dat er zoveel animo/verschillende kasten waren! complimenten!
zag ik ook 2 esw's?

----------


## Contour

Klopt Michiel,

De LAB en de Punisher zijn twee compleet andere hoornkasten. De LAB is gemaakt om minimaal in een stack van 4 te spelen en zich vooral richt op het echte sublaag en de Punisher een meer allround kast die zich richt op het gebied boven de 50Hz. Misschien dat een combinatie van beide kasten aan een ieders wens zou voldoen dus de LAB bijv. van 30-55Hz en de Punishers van 55-100Hz ik noem maar iets raars.

MVG Contour

----------


## ivo

Ik wil wel 4 labhoorns maken kunnen we ze optimaal testen, ik wil dat nog wel meemaken, worden ze na de test te koop gezet.

----------


## BAJ productions

vond de lab in deze vorm tog wel 1 van de slechtste kasten. kan zijn dat hij nu niet op zen best was! zo als veel zeggen. 

ben net terug en heb het nog steeds koud! volgende keer een hete lucht kachel???

blijft moeilijk te vinden! maar nog moeilijker om der weg te komen! kwammen aan de verkeerde kant uit!

maar ja helaas

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PowerSound_
> 
> 
> Ook opmerkelijk verschil tussen de BUX en de PL4.0. Smaart plot volgt.



Denk wel te weten welke beter presteerde. Maar ben benieuwd naar de verschillen. Om welk type bux ging het eigenlijk ?

----------


## nijhuisr

dat de lab's niet goed konden werken had dus te maken met de niet goed passende Alu afdichtings platen. 

maar ik snap nog niet echt het doel van die Alu platen, waarom niet gewoon een stevige plank?

----------


## Contour

Ik zal dit even proberen te verhelderen:

De Eminence LAB-12 heeft een zodanige diepte dat deze met zijn poolkerngat tegen de zijkanten aan zou zitten en daardoor zou hij zijn warmte niet goed kwijtkunnen. Gebruik maken van 6mm aluminium levert 12mm besparing aan ruimte t.o.v. het 18mm plaatmateriaal van de rest van de kast. De aluminium platen zorgen dus voor wat extra adem ruimte achter de driver zonder dat je hele kast breder hoeft te worden.

De RAM BUX was een 3.4 dus 2x1700W aan 4 ohm, hele mooie versterker maar QSC PL4.0 is een stapje hoger en daar betaal je ook weer voor.

MVG Contour

----------


## Sietse

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Max_
> 
> Meer Pics:
> 
> http://fossalta.xs4all.nl/powerbass/...ne/Submeeting/
> 
> By Sietse



Thanx  :Wink: 

Hier nog een filmpje: http://fossalta.xs4all.nl/powerbass/Submeeting.wmv

----------


## dokter dB

Dat meten met een mic op die ladder is helaas wat vaag...
Je moet die mic op de grond leggen, op een meter of 4 afstand. 

Voor werkelijke dB waarden 6dB eraf trekken voor de half space...
bij voorkeur buiten/windstil meten maarja het was al zo koud

----------


## Contour

Klopt, en ik vraag me ook af in hoeverre de invloed van de loods meespeelt: afmetingen ongeveer 15 x 25 meter, betonnen wanden.

MVG Contour

----------


## michiel

Dat is natuurlijk afhankelijk van de plaats van de subs en de mic. Als het goed is kun de invloed in de meeting terug zien. Elke meeting laat dan dezelfde pieken/dalen zien. Dus die invloed is er bij een verglijk van subs nog wel uit te pikken. Maar let er dan wel op dat het plaatje niet de werkelijk weergave voorstelt. Ideaal is anders natuurlijk...

----------


## mbottens

Ziet er naar uit dat het een gezellige middag was, maar even een vraagje: Hoe is de diepgang wanneer er 4 punishers worden gekoppeld? Dan gaat hij toch wel wat lager dan 50Hz door het koppel effect?

Het idee achter de punisher was toch dat hij bij gebruik van 1 kast vanaf 50Hz moest spelen?

Over de diepgang van de punishers, daar denk ik zo over: Bij de grotere evenementen plaats je 4 per kant en dan krijg je extra laag door het koppeleffect. En bij gebruik van 2 punishers of 1 punisher per kant ga je met de EQ een beetje bij draaien onder de 50Hz door een Low shelving equalizer (of was het nu high shelving, ach het is maandag morgen en jullie begrijpen me wel). Ik denk namelijk dat 3dB erbij draaien al een heel verschil maakt en de Ciare woofer kan wel wat verdragen. Of je filtert vanaf 50Hz tot 100Hz een 3dB weg door een shelving equalizer wordt de verhouding ook wel anders.

Mij lijken het ideale kastjes. Ik ben benieuwd naar de harde feiten de meetwaardes plots en dergelijke? :Big Grin: 

Groeten Martin

----------


## frederik_

Er is gemeten:
1 punisher, 
2 punishers
4 punishers
De verschillen waren goed te zien, (de grafieken mogen van mij online)  :Smile: 

Ik stond trouwens aardig te kijken wat 1 Punisher (standalone) voor elkaar krijgt. 
Bij gebruik van 1 kast is een kleine gain op 45-50Hz wel aan te raden, daaronder komt er gewoon echt weìnig meer uit.

----------


## PowerSound

Ik wacht nog altijd op de plots van Ronny, die ik nog wou bedanken omdat hij zijn laptop liet gebruiken voor de metingen.

----------


## Contour

Wat Michiel zegt over de invloed van de ruimte en dat je dat in dezelfde mate zou terug zien bij alle kasten gaat helaas niet op. Immers de kasten stonden op verschillende plaatsen net zoals de meetmicrofoon! Stel dat de meetmicrofoon bij de meting van de kast net op een knoop van een staande ruimte golf stond dan zal de meeting bij 50Hz weinig output leveren. Zet je dan de kast en meetmicrofoon een meter opzij dan kan dat al heel wat extra dB geven. Ik denk dus dat de metingen niet echt bruikbaar zijn omdat er niet goed genoeg gemeten is. Volgende keer moet het echt buiten (halfspace) en inderdaad met de meetmicrofoon op de grond. 

Wat Frederik en mij erg intresseerde als de ontwerpers was het koppeleffect. Het bleek dat 2 kasten opmerkelijk dieper gingen dan een enkele, van 2 naar 4 kasten bleek bijna geen extra diepgang op te leveren maar natuurlijk nog steeds een mooie 6dB extra geluidsdruk. 

In de ruimte waar wij stonden waren de 4 Punishers luid genoeg voor elke muziekstijl. Het was al zeer indrukwekkend hard door de bas alleen en wie wel eens heeft gespeeld met een setje die weet dat als het mid/hoog ook goed doorkomt dat de bas dan nog veel zwaarder lijkt te klinken. Wellicht waren 4 Punishers zelfs overkill omdat de loods aan alle kant kraakte maar met goed hard mid/hoog erbij is dat minder merkbaar.

We hebben de Punisher nog even aan een 400W Bose eindtrap gelegd en dit ging nog niet eens zo verkeerd. De extreme SPL zat er niet meer in maar het ging nog steeds hard en klonk goed. Voor kleine klusjes is de Punisher zeker als stand-alone sub te gebruiken. Hij klinkt  dieper dan de meetingen suggeren daar verbaas ik me nog wel over. Vandaar ook mijn opmerking hierboven over de meetwijze. Boven de 50Hz heeft de kast geen powerdip dus er is alle ruimte om te spelen met parametrische EQ etc.

MVG Contour

----------


## Gast1401081

was wel weeer beregezellie, 

qua hardheid : 
de 700 werd tov de rest met -10db uitsturing gemeten, omdat daar nou eenmaal 139 dB vanafkomt...
de 2x15 heet usw-1P 


de 3x in lijntruuk werkte niet helemaal naar behoren omdat de loods wat klein was, en er al veel reflecties waren....(moet je eigenlijk eens buiten proberen, gaat-ie beter, kan ik uit praktijk melden. De versterking was wel duidelijk te merken, de uitdoving minder.
De truuk met de ladder was eigenlijk alleen als referentiemeting bedoeld, om onderlinge verschillen te meten. Op 4 meter hadden we al weer te veel reflecties van de hal , etc. 

Verder bleek dat er geen sub van hoorns afkomt, maar meer mid-laag, ( 80 - 125 Hz) waar de lagere frequenties toch uit de frontloaded bass-reflex-kasten komen.( vanaf 45-100 met een piek op 63)
Enne, t mooist vond ik de duidelijke -100dB uitdoving van de hoorns bij de frequentie die bij de looptijd van de hoorn zit. 

nogmaals , meten is weten, had helaas geen 650 mee, want die gaan wat minder fanatiek bij 63, maar lopen dan ook door naar 35Hz......

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> - 3x Meyersound dubbel 15" (type Gerard?) 
> 
> 
> Nog ff als afsluiter, en andere mensen mogen dit betwisten, de stack van 4 Punishers ging het hardst!



&lt;&lt; usw's dus
&lt;&lt; en de 700 had -10dB van de tafel om de meetmicro niet te laten klippen. Maar er viel genoeg stof uit het dak met Sting, -a brand new day-----

----------


## Contour

Ik weet wat ik gehoord heb en wat ik niet gehoord heb  :Wink: 

De Punishers beukten en drukten op je lichaam en de hele loods stond de klapperen. De 700 heb ik op dat soort praktijken niet kunnen betrappen. En je kunt mij niet makkelijk wijsmaken dat een enkele 700 heengaat over 4 Punishers met 5,4kW aan ampvermogen. Er is ook nog natuurkunde die een verband geeft tussen rendement, diepgang en kastgrootte en aangezien je zelf al aangeeft dat een basreflex vooral laag komt en de kast van de 700 ook niet reusachtig is zal het rendement niet erg hoog zijn en daarmee is ook de maximale SPL beperkt. De 139dB die je noemt is de maximale SPL opgegeven in de datasheet waarbij niet staat of dit bijv. 1 milliseconde haalbaar is en welk piekvermogen de ingebouwde amp dan levert. Bijv. de nieuwste generatie RCF en 18Sound hebben piekbelastbaarheden van 7000W wat een theoretische 10dB extra levert tussen nominale SPL en piek SPL. Naar mijn mening zegt de 139dB piek uit de Meyer datasheet niet zoveel.

Ik zag op circa 3 meter afstand mijn dB meter bij de Punishers soms net over de 130dB gaan. Terugrekenen naar 1 meter is dan nog altijd 139.5dB en dat is precies 0.5dB harder dan 139dB :-)

Maar ik wil het verder maar niet meer over dit soort zaken hebben. Ervaring van geluid is persoonlijk en de aanwezigen zullen allemaal hun eigen indrukken hebben overgehouden aan de submeeting. Bijna alles wat er was deed wat het moest doen dus iedereen kan tevreden zijn, wel jammer van die luchtlekken in de LAB's ik kom zeker nog een keer luisteren als dat is opgelost want zo'n druk als mogelijk zou moeten zijn bij 30Hz dat zal je met een andere kast niet snel lukken! Totdat Speakerstore zin heeft in een subje met dezelfde toepassing als de LAB natuurlijk, maar ja dan moet ik eerst een jaar naar de sportschool om spieren te kweken om die kasten te kunnen tillen  :Wink: 

MVG Contour

----------


## PowerSound

Vind het zo spijtig dat er geen AG AUDIO PRO mee kon. Stackje van 4 TS118H met een AG HCA6.0 versterker werd gemeten op 150dB/1m.
Volgende keer zeker dus !

----------


## dokter dB

Ik ben benieuwd of de punsisher als low (50Hz+) gecombineerd met BR (50 Hz-) met wat delay goed optelbaar te krijgen is....
Dan zou je een 2x18 sub kunnen maken die precies onder 2 punishers past, en heb je handelbaar modulair hoorngeladen sub. 
De mate waarin de hoorn groter word om hem laag genoeg te laten gaan (labsub) weegt letterlijk gewoon niet op tegen de winst in het laagste oktaaf. 
Met martin F2 had je vroeger ook zo'n soort BR combi (bsx ofzo?), dat was allemaal niet voor niks bedacht...
Volgens mij is die punisher dus veel meer "way to go" dan de labsub.
Bovengenoemde oplossing kost alleen wat extra processing-outputs.

----------


## Contour

Dan kom ik volgende keer zeker luisteren! Deze AG bashoorn bevat een beul van een 18" driver (gemaakt door Void Acoustics) met een zeer lage powercompressie en een enorm sterke magneet. Een perfecte motor voor een bashoorn.

Toch hoor je van allerlei kanten dat je in een bashoorn beter 12" kunt gebruiken omdat die een kleinere achterkamer nodig hebben en je dus in een zelfde grote kast meer hoorn kunt stoppen en dus meer prestatie kunt krijgen. Toch zijn er vele zeer succesvolle voorbeelden van 18" hoorns zoals de Looney Bins en Martin WSX-hoorns en de BassMAXX. Blijkbaar kan het allebei! 

Voor doktor dB: Over zoiets zat ik ook te denken. Echter omdat deze extra sublaag kast maar zo'n klein frequentiegebied hoeft te bestrijken (25-50Hz) heb je de bandbreedte van een basreflex niet echt nodig. Ik zat te denken aan een soort van bandpass kast die heel smalbandig is met een forse piek in het sublaag en dan met beesten van drivers erin voor VEEL luchtverplaatsing. Qua afmetingen goed stackbaar met de Punishers. Wellicht een leuk idee voor een volgend Speakerstore ontwerp. 

Maar persoonlijk vind ik de stack van 4 Punishers laag genoeg gaan voor gebruikelijke toepassingen. Voor bezitters van reeds 4-8 Punishers zal deze extra subkast een goede aanvulling zijn wanneer  meer power in het sublaag is gewenst. Echter wanneer men nog niets bezit dan is de optie om een dikke stack LAB hoorns neer te zetten ook geen slechte alleen ben je dan minder flexibel.

Mocht er veel vraag zijn naar een DIY ontwerp voor een soort van Funktion One Infrabass dan wil ik best wel eens gaan kijken of er wat leuks (en betaalbaars) te ontwerpen is. Geintreseerden moeten dan maar ff mailen dan kan ik de animo peilen. Waar ik nu mee in mijn hoofd zit is een dubbel 18" bandpass kast speciaal geoptimaliseerd voor tussen de 25-50Hz dus echt alleen SUB laag dus NIET zonder andere baskasten te gebruiken.

MVG Contour

----------


## ronny

zooo  ben ook trug wakker :Big Grin: 

was gisteravond bevroren en doodop van het weekend. Ben dus meteen onder de wol gekropen[8)].

Was weer gezellige boel daar, weer wat nieuwe gezichten leren kennen. 

Mijn verwachtingen over de labhoorn waren zeer groot. En ik ben dan eigenlijk ook wel teleurgesteld over de resultaten. Maar de 2 kasten die ik daar gehoord heb, blijken nog niet optimaal te zijn, dus bij deze wacht ik op de volgende hoorsessie om mijn mening over de labhoorns definitief te maken :Wink: .

De punishers hebben mij dan weer wel aangenaam verrast. Gingen die even hard met 4 tegelijk :Big Grin: . maar zoals al eerder gezegt, niet echt laag. Maar ik zie dat contour daar alweer iets op gevonden heeft :Big Grin:  :Wink: ...

De verschillende soorten basreflexjes tov elkaar testen was ookwel leuk en gaf een goed beeld over de verschillen tussen de 18lw1400/1300.

Die smaart plots ga ik zo meteen doorsturen naar power, dan staan ze tegen de avond wel online veronderstel ik. En ja die laptop was helemaal geen probleem hoor power :Wink: 

Verder zou ik zeker nogwel eens die ag-audio systemen willen horen en zeker dan de topkastjes. Maar dat komt ook wel in orde denk ik.

mvg
ronny

----------


## FiëstaLj

Wel aardig trouwens dat jullie mijn verjaardag gevierd hebben met zo'n bult herrie  :Smile: 

mooie foto's trouwens, ga misschien ook es denken om stel punishers te bouwen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> Ik weet wat ik gehoord heb en wat ik niet gehoord heb 
> 
> De Punishers beukten en drukten op je lichaam en de hele loods stond de klapperen. De 700 heb ik op dat soort praktijken niet kunnen betrappen. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MVG Contour



gloeiende, 
haal ik daarvoor een sub uit amsterdam, sleep het kreng naar brabant, verknots een tank benzine..

--had ff opgelet in het begin, ik heb 'm 1 x losgetrokken, en de rest werd volledig overstemd. 
(sting, a brand new day.. a thousand years........)
-- omdat iedereen hetzelfde signaal kreeg uit de o1v ( ruis) was er dus een soort van eerlijke (gelijke input) test, waarbij de 700 10dB minder kreeg, omdat-tie de micro(en de USB-AD) volledig dicht-drukte.

Conclusie : de hoorn gaat harder???   mn neus. 

met wat hardcore-house een sub testen is sowieso al lekker vaag......

----------


## Klaaske

Gerard, die 700HP kwam met geeeeen enkele manier over de LABhorn heen hoor. Toen dat kreng full ging toen er een basje op de luiken stonden kon de meter de 30-90hz niet meer meten. 

Maar een dubbele 18" is niet te vergelijken met een bashoorn, zeker niet van dat formaat !

----------


## Contour

Beste Gerard,

Wil je nu zeggen dat een enkele 700HP over 4 Punishers heenging qua max SPL dus rond de 6kW op de Punishers? Of bedoel je dat een enkele 700HP kast harder ging dan een enkele Punisher? Als die 700HP echt zo indrukwekkend was had ik ZEKER wel beter opgelet  :Wink: 

Dat de 700HP als enige de mic liet oversturen kan heel goed gekomen zijn doordat deze kast een stuk meer vermogen kreeg dan de overige kasten. Immers (ik kan me vergissen) maar de 700HP gebruikte zijn ingebouwde amps en de andere kasten hadden externe versterkers met een processor ertussen etc. dus hele andere gain structure. Hoe kun je zeker zeggen dat de 700HP gelijk vermogen trok als de rest?

MVG Contour

----------


## sis

Ik hoop dat ik de volgende Sub meeting een KF 940 kan meenemen 
Jammer , jammer deze keer lukte het niet omdat de respectievelijke P.A. niet beschikbaar was  :Frown: 
Deze wordt aangestuurd dooor L-Gruppen FP series en staat in G-B Bij een grote vriend van MIJ  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Dan kunnen we eeens echt vergelijken [^][^]
sis

----------


## Gast1401081

hoezo? 
we bieden signaal aan, een enkele kast krijgt een versterker naar keuze, en dan vergelijken maar. Wat je wilt processen, of eq'en zal me eigenlijk een zorg zijn. Iedereen had daar de kans toe.
Signaal was steeds bij iedereen hetzelfde, behalve voor de 700's daar mocht het 10dB naar beneden, voor Smaart. 
Heb m alleen in het begin ff laten blazen, en de ruistest gedaan. 

Met zijn 4-en : Zal wel . Dan zal er wat anders gebeuren, maar dan had ik graag de 20 stuks 700 in een bochtje gelegd, en dan weer meten. 

Maar gezien het sting-verhaal ( toen waren de labs en punishers nog niet aangesloten) en de hoeveelheid stof die er op de 700 terechtkwam.....moet 1 700 best 4 punisher aankunnen.

Verder lopen al die hoorns maar tot 80 Hz naar beneden, en om dat al sub te noemen...........

Laten we het anders stellen. 

Als al die hoorns ( principe uit vroegere tijden) nou echt zo goed waren , zouden JBL, EV, EAW, R+H, Nexo, (en noem er nog maar wat?) dan al niet lang bezig zijn geweest met een hoorn???????

sterker nog : iedere serieuze PA-boer gaat over op frontloaded 18". Wegens een hogere efficiency, meer echt-sub-rendement, en minder kubieke meters per dB. 
Verder hoorde ik gisteren inderdaad het dak klapperen. Bij 140 Hz, ongeveer.

----------


## Contour

Beste Gerard,

Ik denk dat als ik op de driverack de inputgevoeligheid wat omhoog had gegooid en een volle 5.4kW aan ruis door die stack van 4 Punishers had gestuurd iedereen spontaan naar buiten was gerend en het beeldscherm van de laptop gescheurd was. Ik bedoel dus dat de microfoon overstuurde bij de 700HP omdat deze meer vermogen kreeg dan de rest. Om dat te compenseren moest je de input wat omlaag gooien. 

Stackje van 2 Punishers speelde volgens mij met het volle rendement tot circa 60Hz waarna het naar beneden ging. Let wel als je een sub neemt van 97dB die -3dB is bij 50Hz en een hoorn die 105dB is en -10dB bij 50Hz (dus minder laag komt) dan levert die hoorn bij 50Hz nog steeds meer output dan de kast die dieper komt. Dus qua pure power in het sub zegt een -3dB punt en de vorm van de curve nog niet alles. Men moet ook naar de verschillende rendementen kijken.

EAW KF940, BH760, LA400 allemaal hoorngeladen!

EV heeft het COBRA PWH subje hoorngeladen voor de echt grote klussen

Jij zegt tevens: "Maar gezien het sting-verhaal ( toen waren de labs en punishers nog niet aangesloten) en de hoeveelheid stof die er op de 700 terechtkwam"

Ik neem aan dat je bedoelt dat er stof uit het plafond kwam zetten. Dat komt dus door een rammelend dak en dat was 140Hz zoals je zelf net zegt maar dan betekend het ineens wel weer dat een kast goed kan doorblazen? Trouwens de Punishers speelden maar tot 100Hz.

MVG Contour

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> 
> 
> Jij zegt tevens: "Maar gezien het sting-verhaal ( toen waren de labs en punishers nog niet aangesloten) en de hoeveelheid stof die er op de 700 terechtkwam"
> 
> Ik neem aan dat je bedoelt dat er stof uit het plafond kwam zetten. Dat komt dus door een rammelend dak en dat was 140Hz zoals je zelf net zegt maar dan betekend het ineens wel weer dat een kast goed kan doorblazen?
> 
> MVG Contour



nee, heb alleen ( toen er aan de overkant wat gedaan wrd met die kasten ) a thousand years op 0dB gehad. Meteen daarna voor de bereikbaarheid de 700 van plat naar rechtopgezet, en de vracht stof ( van het plafond geblazen door de 700 ) was aanzienlijk. 

Oh, en dat EAW - verhaal is al achterhaald, oa door diverse AB-test's met de rest.(de sb850 is...??)

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Let wel als je een sub neemt van 97dB die -3dB is bij 50Hz en een hoorn die 105dB is en -10dB bij 50Hz (dus minder laag komt) dan levert die hoorn bij 50Hz nog steeds meer output dan de kast die dieper komt. Dus qua pure power in het sub zegt een -3dB punt en de vorm van de curve nog niet alles. Men moet ook naar de verschillende rendementen kijken.



Hier ben ik het volledig mee eens. Zoals ik hierboven al aangaf kun je dan heel mooi met een shelving equalizer in je processor dit naar wens aanpassen. Hiermee kun je ook mooi aanpassingen maken met 1, 2 of 4 punishers. Zodat je 1 punisher gelijk laat klinken aan 4 punishers het gaat alleen minder hard.

En reken de inhoud van 2 punishers en 1 dubbel 18" basreflex kast eens uit, daar zit niet zoveel verschil in hoor. En het is al in het voordeel van de punisher als je de inhoud van 2 punishers met 2 dubbel 18" basreflex kasten gaat vergelijken. Dan nemen de punishers minder ruimte in maar produceren wel meer geluid.

Groeten Martin

----------


## dokter dB

ik vind dat men voortaan (in plaats van een mic op een ladder :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ) met een schaaltje en een weegschaal moet kijken wie het meest stof doet neerkomen. das wel een serieuze performance test  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [V][V][V][V][V][V]

tis wel weer spierballentaal

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik heb het al in de gaten, ik had gisteren beter met mijn kont in de sauna kunnen gaan zitten. 

Het was eigenlijk meer een soort van KijkMijEensEenHardSetjeBijElkaarGeknutseldHebben meeting. 
Er keken ook al een aantal mensen wat raar toen ik vroeg om een meetplannetje...


We zijn eruit, ik zal ome john ff bellen dat-tie maar gauw een paar hoorns moet maken...

Wat ik gehoord heb is dat de hoorns minder diep gaan, een hogere piekfrequentie hebben, en vooral die piekfrequentie verder doorduwen. Maar de 18"frontBR-kasten gaan dieper, harder, spreiden beter, en vreten minder vermogen. 

(want om op die 4 punishers met bijna 6kW sinus terug te komen, de 700 doet het met 2400W...)



gelukkig dat de muziek die over de hoorns gedraaid werd allemaal techno en hardcore was, dat scheelde alweer. 

Ik kap er mee, dacht ff dat het over sub ging, maar het had dus eigenlijk MidLaagMeeting moeten heten.

----------


## dokter dB

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
midlaag-ladder-meting
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jerre

Om het even over een andere boeg te gooien .. hebben jullie ook een vergelijkend testje gedaan met de amps die 'r waren? 'k wil eigenlijk wel 'ns weten hoe de t-amp 3200 presteerd tov de andere aanwezigen (kwa vermogen dan, over de brom van 'm wil 'k 't nu niet hebben).'k heb btw gezien dat 'r 'n nieuwe serie is van deze amps

----------


## ivo

> citaat:Ik heb het al in de gaten, ik had gisteren beter met mijn kont in de sauna kunnen gaan zitten.



Voor wat het waard is, ik waarderde het wel dat jij er was, ik heb toch het een en ander opgestoken van je, en een leuk gesprek gehad in de keuken onder het eten!!!!

----------


## Klaaske

Labhoorn specificaties van Tom Danley , 32hz +3/-3dB, we zullen de plots zien, die bass van de lab hoorde je niet helemaal meer aan de onderkant, die VOELDE je  :Big Grin:  Zijn nu gefixt, 1 dag te laat [B)]





> citaat:
> Voor wat het waard is, ik waarderde het wel dat jij er was, ik heb toch het een en ander opgestoken van je, en een leuk gesprek gehad in de keuken onder het eten!!!!



Zeker ! Ik vond de opkomst prachtig. Het was ook bere gezellig..Maar er staat ook Sub-meeting als titel, niet Sub-meet--dag

----------


## Leinad

De 700HP zal idd ongeveer dezelfde performance als de SB850 hebben, dus een max SPL van +/- 130dB, stel dat de powercompressie 3dB zou zijn.

Lijkt me een goed plan deze discussie te beëindigen. Ik denk dat de meeste mensen weten wie ze moeten geloven.

Ik kijk uit naar de plots.

Mvg Daniël.

----------


## dokter dB

psies beetje stoffige discussie zo [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Het was best wel gezellig (ondanks de koude).
@jerre: versterkers zijn niet apart getest tegenover elkaar, was geen tijd voor. TA3200 heeft wel ooit langs een BUX3.4 gestaan, geen verschil, behalve dat de TA3200 iets lager ging, waarschijnlijk doordat deze geen limiters heeft.

Vond het wel jammer dat zo vroeg gedaan was, was in de veronderstelling dat er tot 19u getest werd. We hebben zelfs de TL van Johan niet uitvoerig beluisterd, toch wel zonde als je weet dat die kerel zo'n grote bak mee op de trein heeft genomen...Rond 18u hebben we hem even aangesloten tot het mij opviel dat iedereen z'n spullen inpakte en dus de enige mengtafel die we hadden ook weg was. Ik wou toen nog het muurtje van 8x br118 laten horen,is me ook 20 sec gelukt, toen ineens mijn signaal ook naar huis was vertrokken...jammer.

Oh ja, bij het thuiskomen kon ik toch niet weerstaan aan het eten van een echte belgische FRIET  :Big Grin:

----------


## bertuss

damn had graag wat meer geweten over die TL.

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:Het was eigenlijk meer een soort van KijkMijEensEenHardSetjeBijElkaarGeknutseldHebben meeting.



Wist je van te voren, het is uiteindelijk tot stand gekomen door de Punisher. Niet echt aardig om zoiets te zeggen vind ik. 

Waarom ben je dan uit eindelijk gekomen, om met je Meyerset ff te pronken en te laten zien dat een set van duizende euro's het kan verslaan van een set (proto) zelf ontworpen hoornkasten van 400 euro per stuk?!

Sorry hoor maar deze opmerking schoot mij in het verkeerde keelgat.

----------


## Sietse

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bertuss_
> 
> damn had graag wat meer geweten over die TL.



Die heb ik wel nog eventjes gehoord. Vond het ook een beetje lullig naar rademakers toe, dat de TL nog geen minuut aan mocht...
Maar die klonk dus zeker goed. Diep, maar niet zeer luid. Rademakers had het zelf over ''warme klank'' wat denk ik wel een juiste naam voor het geproduceerde geluid is.

Punishers was ik toch echt van onder de indruk (ofja, zoiets was te verwachten kwa druk natuurlijk). Ik heb maar zelden zulke bassdrukken meegemaakt, en de camera werd dan ook bijna weggeblazen voor de subs (zoiets hoorde je ook  :Big Grin:  ). De labsubs waren wellicht luider gegaan, maar die hebben niet goed kunnen spelen. En dat die meyer sub het zou overtreffen.. laat ik daar maar geen woorden aan vuil maken.

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Davy Gabriels_
> 
>  TA3200 heeft wel ooit langs een BUX3.4 gestaan, geen verschil, behalve dat de TA3200 iets lager ging, waarschijnlijk doordat deze geen limiters heeft.



Hmmz, zat er aan te denken een bux 3.4 bij te kopen naast mijn bux 2.0, maar als het zo weinig scheelt zijn de T-ampjes ook nog een optie. 

Maar misschien is het een optie om die submeeting nog een keer over te doen volgend jaar als het warmer is ? Met dan hopelijk wat meer kastjes van de merken (hoop dan ook F1, EAW e.d. en hopelijk weer meyersound om gewoon een goede en eerlijke meting te doen). Paar bbq's erbij en voila, dag zou niet meer stuk kunnen.

Als ik ze dan nog heb (gaan waarschijnlijk, in de verkoop) neem ik mijn setje 24" hornloaded mee. (gebasseerd op tsw-124 van turbo)

----------


## PowerSound

http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/submeeting/TL.JPG
http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/submeeting/USW.JPG
http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/...ting/700HP.JPG
http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/submeeting/Lab.JPG
http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/...g/18LW1400.JPG
http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/...g/B&CPZB46.JPG
http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/...g/18LW1300.JPG
http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/...g/Punisher.JPG
http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/.../2Punisher.JPG
http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/...s2Punisher.JPG
http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/...s4Punisher.JPG
http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/...2x18LW1300.JPG
http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/...2x18LW1400.JPG
http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/...2xB&CPZB46.JPG
http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/...8LW1400BUX.JPG
http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/...8LW1400PL4.JPG
http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/...4vsBUX1400.JPG

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michel_G_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Davy Gabriels_
> ...



Zat al in de planning, volgend jaar lente/zomer, maken er dan een LANG dagje van..dacht dat 8 uur wel in de richting kwam van genoeg, NEVER...zal meer 10 tot 12 uur worden  :Big Grin:  Locatie is altijd beschikbaar [^]

----------


## Jag

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PowerSound_
> 
> http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/submeeting/TL.JPG
> http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/submeeting/USW.JPG
> http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/...ting/700HP.JPG
> http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/submeeting/Lab.JPG
> http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/...g/18LW1400.JPG
> http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/...g/B&CPZB46.JPG
> http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/...g/18LW1300.JPG
> ...



Waarom heb je ge-RTA-ed en niet de transfer function bepaald? En je kan screenshots van Smaart beter in .gif opslaan, gaat beter om met die scherpe overgangen dan jpg (da's voor foto's).

----------


## dokter dB

psies met alle respekt maar die metingen kan je beter gewoon weggooien... er is ook helemaal geen referentiemeting verder ofzo (van bijv lab tgnover de rest, bij gelijkblijvende voedingsspanning per driver, gecorrigeert op reeele impedantie)...

Ik begrijp het de beste stuurlui staan aan wal, maar die blijven ook aan wal op deze manier

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaatsies met alle respekt maar die metingen kan je beter gewoon weggooien...



OK, de metingen zijn niet allemaal perfect volgens de standaards uitgevoerd,maar het was meer de bedoeling om frequentieverloop van de verschillende kasten tov elkaar te kunnen vergelijken: 1 vs 2 punisher, verschil tussen 18w1300 en 18w1400 etc. Dit is toch ook interessant?

----------


## Klaaske

Commentaar wordt wel geleverd, alleen van degene die er niet waren...was dan op zijn minst langsgekomen..

----------


## dokter dB

@davy, ja dat is ook zo, alleen als de relatieve gevoeligheid tov een andere sub niet is meegenomen dan zegt het vrij weinig......
Maw een hifi sub zou dan het beste uit deze meting kunnen rollen, en dat kan toch niet de bedoeling zijn...

@klaaske: helemaal eens, en wil volgende keer als ik dan kan best proberen om ook te komen, maar dan zou de meting wat mij betreft liever buiten zijn....

----------


## Klaaske

Jaja, maar dan wel in het voorjaar. Die watjes hadden nou alle kromme tenen van de kou  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

Dat meet verhaal klopt, ik had ook liever een microstatief gehad,. en dat op 3 punten(l, m en r) en op meerdere afstanden gemeten, maar daarvoor ontbrak de tijd, omdat het smaart eertst nog overgezet moest worden. Verder waren er een aantal knapen die alleen maar wilden boenken, en dat door de metingen heen deden met een ander setje aan de overkant. 


Maar dat doen we de volgende keer dan wel met 8 mike's en een SIM-3 systeem. Kunnen we meteen wat zeggen over de natuurlijke filtering van de kasten etc. (dacht dat dat ook met smaart kon, maar jaaaaa&gt;.)

voor mij einde onderwerp verder.

----------


## Contour

Al met al was het denk ik wel zeker een geslaagde dag maar inderdaad we hebben nu geen goede metingen die het onderscheid tussen bijv. hoorns en basreflex aantonen. Wel nuttig zijn de relatieve vergelijken tussen bijv. 1 en 2 punishers en LW-1300 tegen LW-1400 driver en ook zeker het verschil tussen de amps, dat had ik me niet zo extreem voorgesteld!

De volgende meeting doen we er goed aan van te voren samen via het forum een meetprocede op de stellen zodat we ter plaatste alleen een checklist hoeven af te werken en op die manier effectief veel nuttige data kunnen vergaren.

MVG Contour

----------


## Jag

Het lijkt me iig veel logischer om de transer function te bepalen en niet te RTA-en. Zoiets dus:



Dit is ook Smaart Live voor de duidelijkheid. Schaal is heel makkelijk aan te passen. Het was een meting van mijn laag (van een 3-weg systeem) op drie verschillende plekken in de kamer. Oranje was near field.

----------


## frederik_

Hierbij een 3 metingen over elkaar heen geplakt:


Wat zien we?
- 1 Punisher (groen) (zonder filtering)
- 2 Punishers (rose) (zonder filtering)
- Meyer 700HP (blauw) (met laagdoorlaat filter)

Trek zelf je conclusies...

----------


## Gast1401081

ff lezen: de 700 staat  geknepen. (-10dB. weet je nog, op verzoek van de HH-meters , anders ging de micro over zijn nek.
verder waren we het al eens over de onvolledigheid van die meting. 

oh, nog afgezien van de overige speakers die als demper fungeren voor het meet-object...


trek zelf je conclusie...............

----------


## Sietse

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> ff lezen: de 700 staat  geknepen.



De rest ook.

----------


## Jag

Elke amp heeft een andere ingangsgevoeligheid, dus je kan dat absoluut niet vergelijken. Je kan dat alleen vergelijken als je voor alles dezelfde amp (of iig zelfde gain) gebruikt. En dan eigenlijk ook nog corrigeren voor impedantie. En volgens mij gebruikt de RTA modus niet eens een FFT meting.
Ben het met dokter dB eens: ik zou de metingen negeren.

En Meyer betrekken is discussies over welke subs het meeste gruis naar beneden deden komen doe je het merk ook geen eer aan. Daar zijn al genoeg andere merken voor.

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:ff lezen: de 700 staat geknepen. (-10dB. weet je nog, op verzoek van de HH-meters , anders ging de micro over zijn nek.
> verder waren we het al eens over de onvolledigheid van die meting.



Dus jij wil beweren dat de lijn van de 700 10dB hoger zal liggen?? Waarom gebruikt niet iedereen dan een 700 als die zoveel rendement heeft? Dan zouden al die andere kasten dus prul zijn.

We moeten gewoon de spanning meten die naar de speakers gaat en alles met 2,83V (8ohm) en 2,0V (4ohm) aansturen, dat is eerlijker denk ik. En dan gewoon een frequentie sweep. En als we toch praten over een meet plan, meten op verschillende afstanden dus 10, 20, 40 en 80 meter vind ik ook een goed plan. Dan kunnen we het verval over de afstand zien (daar zijn namelijk altijd discussies over, hoorn tegenover basreflex).

Maar wat toch wel naar voren is gekomen is dat de punisher goed naar voren komt :Smile: 

Groeten Martin

----------


## michiel

Hoe kunnen jullie in ***snaam aan de hand van deze meetingen uitspraken doen over het rendement?! Ff wat feitjes: er werden verschillende versterkers gebruikt, er werden verschillende signaal sterktes gebruik, er is geen signaal sterkte gemeten (ik zie het nergens ieder geval). Wie durft er na dit te weten nog een uitspraak te doen over rendement?![V]

Het enige wat je aan deze meeting kan zien is de weergave respone, en dat nog in beperkte maten! 
als ik naar de lineariteit kijk wordt ik nou niet echt warm van de 700 HP. Maar als ik de diepgang van de punisher bekijk wordt ik er ook niet warm van. Wat ik wél weet is dat de stack punishers een erg goede indruk op mij heeft gemaakt wat betreft max spl en een trillend maagje. De 700HP heb ik niet mee mogen maken, dus ik doe verder geen uitspraken over 700HP vs punishers.

Wat betreft het stof wat van het dak valt... Als er 10 kilo stof aan het dak hangt en sub 1 blaast er 8 kilo vanaf. Dan kan sub 2 nog wel 10 keer zo hard gaan, maar dr valt echt niet meer dan 2 kilo stof naar beneden. Wie dit als "maatstaaf" naar voren haalt mag nog wel een keertje nadenken...

Als jullie nu echt zo nodig moeten weten welk kastje er nu het hardst gaat, spreek dan met elkaar af voor een goed voorbereide SPL meeting in het open veld en hou op met die rare discussie op het forum. Zorg eerst maar eens dat je goede argumenten hebt voordat je in discussie gaat.

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Als jullie nu echt zo nodig moeten weten welk kastje er nu het hardst gaat, spreek dan met elkaar af voor een goed voorbereide SPL meeting in het open veld en hou op met die rare discussie op het forum



Mijn idee!!





> citaat:We moeten gewoon de spanning meten die naar de speakers gaat en alles met 2,83V (8ohm) en 2,0V (4ohm) aansturen



Ik weet ik was er niet bij maar ik heb ook voor de meeting al aangegeven dat je van te voren moet weten wat je wilt testen en vervolgens hoe je dit gaat testen. Ik ken het gezegde de beste stuurlui staan aan wal maar ik denk dat er ook mensen zijn geweest die er zo over dachten.

Daarom hoeft zo'n middag niet meteen niet geslaagd te zijn, Het kan gezellig zijn geweest en iedereen kan elkaars apparatuur bekijken en de klank van de verschillende kasten ervaren. En dat is ook belangrijk. Maar het zou mooi zijn als je gewoon aan het einde alles in een excel sheet kan plaatsen zodat je ook een overzicht hebt. 

Groeten Martin

----------


## Gast1401081

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_





> Dan zouden al die andere kasten dus prul zijn.



is inderdaad mijn mening, anders had een gerenomeerd topmerk (noem maar wat op..) er allang wat van op de lijst staan.

feit: jbl-hla-sub, sb850, 700 (650?), etc zijn allemaal front 18"BR, met alle voordelen van dien. Meer diepgang, meer dB's per watt, minder hout (kg) per dB, kortom de hoorn is een truukje uit de 70's. Met beperkte bandbreedte, met een spl waar we om lachen ( zo he , 129dB!!!!!!!!!!) , en met een afstraling die het geluid alleen bij de mixer brengt. De anderre 9.999 man publiek worden vergeten.

En dat is inderdaad mijn punt.

----------


## Jag

Nou ben ik zelf ook voorstander van frontloaded systemen, je kan moeilijk beweren dat BR nou zo efficient is, dat is nou juist het grote voordeel van hornloaded dat je een hogere effcientie krijgt. Vrij logisch ook lijkt me.

----------


## PowerSound

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_





> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Dan zouden al die andere kasten dus prul zijn.
> ...



Nu begin je mij een beetje te vervelen, 4 700HP kunnen NO WAY tegen 4 Labhorns. FORGET IT ! Lab gaat lager, vraagt minder vermogen, maar is inderdaad groter en lomper.
Wat ik je voorstel Mac, volgende keer, als je nog wel wilt komen, pak ik 4* AG Audio TS118H mee (hoorngeladen 18"), en pak jij 4 700HP mee.
Maak ik wel een tabel van, prijs, max SPL met deze amp, SPL per wat, op afstand, directiviteit etc.

En Funktion One, Turbosound BR ? No WAY ! 

Enja, die metingen zijn bijna niks waard, maar wat wil je, het was een meeting, in een rammelende hangar, met veel rondlopend volk.

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:met een spl waar we om lachen ( zo he , 129dB!!!!!!!!!!)



Waar haal je die vandaan ?

----------


## sis

vraagje:
Is die Labhorn ergens in productie bij één of andere kastenbouwer ?
zoja: waar ?
zoniet: waarom?
Kan mij voorstellen dat er toch wel iemand die kasten gaat bouwen als ze zo goed zijn zoals men beweerd !! 
Wat ik mij ook afvraag : is er voor al dat subgeweld ( Lab, punischer enz... ) een geschikte top beschikbaar ??
Ik denk dat er bij een HP700 wel een serieus topje beschikbaar is die perfect past ( dit is ook niet onbelangrijk )
sis

----------


## Michel_G

Maar Mac, als de horn loaded kastjes zo achterhaald zijn, waarom blijft bijv. een merk als turbosound toch weer hornloaded kasten produceren ? Alle duurdere kasten van turbo zijn nog steeds allemaal 18" hornloaded (budget versies van het merk zijn wel front loaded). En zelfs de nieuwe aspect serie van turbo is ook hornloaded ? Er zijn dus toch nog merken die het nog steeds opnieuw toepassen !!!

En als ik dan de specs bekijk van de TSW-718 van turbo (2x18" en ja, hornloaded), dan vind ik die ook meevallen !

max SPL van 142 dB ! En een gemiddelde gevoeligheid van 105 dB 1w/1m.

daarintegen een max SPL van de frontloaded 700HP is 139 dB.

Waarschijnlijk zullen vast en zeker de manier van meten verschillend zijn geweest, maar ik heb nu gewoon de getallen uit beide spec sheets genomen, voorderest heb ik er (nog) niet super veel verstand van, dat geef ik ook eerlijk toe.

----------


## Contour

Hallo Sis,

De LAB-hoorn is ontwikkeld op het forum www.live-audio.com ergens daar heb ik ook gelezen dat deze sub niet nagebouwd mag worden door commerciele instellingen om er winst mee te maken. Dus alleen voor eigen gebruik zeg maar. Neemt niet weg dat de ideeen achter de LAB-hoorn voor iedereen bruikbaar zijn. Na alle wilde verhalen en metingen die ik gezien had van de LAB was voor mij de drempel een stuk lager om de 12 inch driver te kiezen voor de Punisher. 

De metingen geven aan dat de frequentiecurve van de Punisher erg vlak loopt dus ik zie geen problemen om de Punisher te combineren met een willekeurige high performance fabriekskast van bijv. EAW of Funktion One. Ga maar na dat de grote merken al snel &gt;3000euro vragen voor een 2x18" baskast. Voor dat geld kun je wel 4-6 Punishers laten bouwen (afhankelijk van de afwerking) dus je bespaard op die manier aardig wat centjes die je dan weer in andere aparatuur kunt steken.

Blijft een feit dat grote verhuurbedrijven bijna nooit werken met zelfbouwkasten. Deze bedrijven hebben het geld voor een bekend merk en hun klanten verwachten ook niet anders. De Punisher richt zich ook niet op hun maar eerder de kleinere bedrijven die 2-4 Punishers per kant nodig hebben voor hun grootste klussen.

MVG Contour

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.taelektroakustik.de/eng/t..._principle.htm 

bijvoorbeeld, geeft het idee van een hoorn weer. Doen ze daar al 25 jaar, of zo. Dus niks nieuws onder de zon. 

Nogmaals : de hoorn was een uitkomst om wat extra rendement te krijgen van een speaker in een beperkt frequentiegebied, , en een richting te geven. 
Maar dat was toen de versterkers nog maar een 500 a 750 watt konden leveren, (wie herinnert zich de crest 4001 nog?)
en de drivers nog maar datzelfde vermogen aankonden. 

Techniek staat niet stil, tegenwoordig zijn de amps zwaarder, en de drivers kunnen meer vermogen in spl omzetten, dus hedentendage kunnen we prima zonder de hoorn, met ingebouwd bandpassfilter. En gaat de frontloaded dus steeds meer terrein winnen. Omdat-tie  een grotere bandbreedte bestrijkt, en een betere fasegerdrag  en stijgtijd (dynamiek) heeft.



BTW, ik had ook een ruislijntje voor de computer neergelegd, om de vervorming enzo te meten, maar dat aspect hebben we nog niet meegenomen...

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> vraagje:
> Is die Labhorn ergens in productie bij één of andere kastenbouwer ?
> zoja: waar ?
> zoniet: waarom?
> Kan mij voorstellen dat er toch wel iemand die kasten gaat bouwen als ze zo goed zijn zoals men beweerd !! 
> Wat ik mij ook afvraag : is er voor al dat subgeweld ( Lab, punischer enz... ) een geschikte top beschikbaar ??
> Ik denk dat er bij een HP700 wel een serieus topje beschikbaar is die perfect past ( dit is ook niet onbelangrijk )
> sis



Topkast voor een lab zijn persoonlijke ontwerpen, zo zijn er meerdere mensen bezig (waaronder ik) bezig met een topkast voor de lab en een voor de punisher

----------


## Contour

Hallo Mac,

Het idee van een hoorn is inderdaad al oud, maar het idee van een woofer in een kist van 6 houten plaatjes met een basreflexbuisje dat hadden ze in de jaren 70 ook al wel bedacht hoor!

Dat de drivers nu beter zijn dan vroeger is een feit. Maar daarvan profiteren niet alleen de basreflex ontwerpen maar ook de hoorns. De Ciare driver uit de Punishers zal denk ik qua bouwkwaliteit niet onderdoen voor de 18 inch driver uit bijvoorbeeld de 700HP van Meyer. De LAB-12 driver uit de LAB-sub maakt gebuik van de modernste kennis van Eminence en is dus ook state of the art.

Op de submeeting viel mij op dat de hoorns verder droegen dan de basreflex kasten, daarbij leek de voelbare druk al na een paar meter weg te vallen terwijl de hoorns de bas duidelijk door de hele loods stuwden. De voelbare druk van de Punishers zit vooral boven de 50Hz daarom kan het ook zo ver dragen (golflengte verhaal) Zeker in de openlucht betwijfel ik het nut van een reflexkast die tot 30Hz gaat immers na een paar meter is er van dat lage geflubber toch niks meer over. Ik zie dan liever een goed rendement tussen de 50-100Hz waarmee je ook op 20 meter nog klappen kunt uitdelen. 

MVG Contour

----------


## BAJ productions

heb in middels de T-nuts der in zitten maar ja te laat.

----------


## mbottens

> citaat: is er voor al dat subgeweld ( Lab, punischer enz... ) een geschikte top beschikbaar ??
> Ik denk dat er bij een HP700 wel een serieus topje beschikbaar is die perfect past ( dit is ook niet onbelangrijk )
> sis



Daarom ben ik aan het kijken als ik de Punisher in 60 x 60 cm front kan krijgen omdat mijn top ook 60 cm is. Maar het ontwerp is nog niet klaar.

Over Hoorn vs Basreflex. Ik geloof wel dat basreflex misschien een iets mooiere klank heeft (misschien minder vervorming), een hoorn loopt heel erg te fase draaien. Maar daarentegen vind ik de klank van een hoorn veel mooier (vooral voor Dance muziek). Ga je klassieke muziek luisteren of muziek met hele erge ronde bassen of muziek met akoestische instrumenten dan ga je het laagste octaaf wel een beetje missen bij een punisher denk ik. Maar met 2 per kant ziet het er netjes uit.

Daar komt bij dat een hoorn gewoon geweldig hard knalt en door de gehele zaal beter te horen is. Ook haal je het omnidirectionele een beetje weg dus met een hoorn heb je juist minder last aan de achterkant. Je kunt gewoon 6dB meer rendement halen, de kast is dan wel 2 keer zo groot maar om dezelfde geluidsdruk te halen moet je twee basreflex kasten neer zetten.

Groeten Martin

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Wat mij opviel bij submeeting: bij testje met 4 van mijn br118 viel het sub na 5m snel weg. 
Ik gebruik deze regelmatig op feesten in een zaal van 10x20m (2xbr118 per kant).Als er eenmaal volk in de zaal is, valt mij op dat de subs blijven doordreunen tot achter in de zaal.

Ook in feesttenten hebben we wel wat voordelen met de basreflexen.Vroeger was het elke keer prijs (enkele Wbins per kant) door geluidsoverlast van kilometers verder.

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> Over Hoorn vs Basreflex. Ik geloof wel dat basreflex misschien een iets mooiere klank heeft (misschien minder vervorming)



De hoorn word in de hifi juist ingezet door mensen die een MINIMALE vervorming willen!! 
Kijk eens naar de cijfertjes van de LAB horn (als die er zijn) die zullen vele male beter zijn dan de cijfertjes van dezelfde driver in BR.

Waarom zien we niet zo veel hoorns? Ten eerste is het ontzettend duur voor een grote fabrikant om een goede hoorn te ontwikkelen. Tel voor het tekenen en rekenen maar een euro of 100-130 per uur wat de fabrikant kwijt is. Van een simpele BR staat er al binnen no time een proto op de plank. Daarna volgen velen uren testen, en verbeteren. 
Voor er een proto van een hoorn is ben je al heel veel verder. En het testen en verbeteren vraagt ook meer tijd. 
Ben je dus commercieel ingesteld dan ga je natuurlijk geen tijd en geld steken in een dikke hoorn, maar zet je een BR op de markt waar je veel meer mee kan verdienen.

En de techiniek van tegenwoordig maakt het mogelijk om met BR welke lekker compact is toch zeer goede resultaten te halen. Formaat van de kasten speelt bij de meeste mensen in het vak een grote rol, en dan staat BR ver boven de hoorn. 
Maar zou je puur naar de prestaties kijken, dan kan BR het helemaal vergeten![} :Smile: ]

----------


## Contour

De loods waarin de submeeting werg gehouden had een slap plafond en grote slappe deuren die min of meer akoestisch open zijn voor de basdruk. Zet je de BR-118 in een wat kleinere zaal (loods van submeeting schat ik 15x25 meter?) met stevige betonnen muren en plafond en normale deuren dan zal er minder bas naar buiten lekken.

MVG Contour

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:_Geplaatst door michiel_
> De hoorn word in de hifi juist ingezet door mensen die een MINIMALE vervorming willen!! 
> Kijk eens naar de cijfertjes van de LAB horn (als die er zijn) die zullen vele male beter zijn dan de cijfertjes van dezelfde driver in BR.



De LAB-12 driver heeft zo'n lage distortion dat je zelfs niet kan horen wanneer je de driver aan het kapot stoken bent ! Dit is een van de problemen van sommige gebruikers van de LAB-hoorn, deze blijven gewoon pompen om hun oude 'vertrouwde' bassreflex vervorming te horen

----------


## dokter dB

kon het niet laten toch te reageren (zucht)[xx(]

De reden waarom een (stevig gebouwde) hoorn lagere vervorming heeft is omdat de koppeling aan de lucht veel efficienter is en daardoor de slag die nodig is lager is. 
De harmonischen nemen kwadratisch met de slag toe.... kijk maar eens met smaart (close op de grond miken) en een sinus van bijv 50Hz. Verdubbel de spanning en je zal de paaltjes (100hz, 150 Hz etc) 4x zo hard zien worden.

Het verhaal over het "dragen" van laag is waar maar absoluut niet te beoordelen in een loods (room-modes), met ook nog eens slappe constructie. [V]

De reden waarom hoorns verder dragen heeft oa met de bronvorm te maken, die niet omni is. 
Voor elke laagbron geld namelijk gewoon 6 dB per verdubbeling van de afstand, zowel voor BR als voor hoorns. Zodra de bron bijv cardioide is, zal het "verder dragen" juist omdat er meer energie is gericht ipv als een olievlek eromheen is verdeeld. 
Dat "verder dragen" betekent dan dat hij harder is, beter geconcentreert op het luistervlak, en niet dat er een ander volume afval is bij grotere afstand.
Wel heb je dat laag op bijv 5 meter afstand meer waarneembaar is. 
Als voorbeeld: een contrabas klinkt heel dichtbij ook niet zoals op een paar meter afstand. Een stack subs zal na een aantal meter pas helemaal optellen.
De brongrootte van een hoorn is groter door de diepte, dus met hoorns heb je dat effect meer. 

Een omni bron zoals een BR, is veel geschikter voor kleine PA klussen, omdat er overal koppeling aan de lucht optreed, maw er is direct overal laag.

----------


## mbottens

dokter dB zo wordt alles toch nog duidelijk voor dat we weer aan het werk gaan want het is weekend, goede uitleg dokter :Big Grin: 

Groeten en werkse

----------


## Jag

Maar ja, je kan in feite toch gewoon stellen dat dat "verder dragen" gewoon niet waar is, of op zijn minst een vreemde term is. Gewoon allebei 6dB/octaaf afval, dus sja de enige manier om het "verder te laten dragen" is dan om het vooraan harder te laten zijn (lijkt me precies wat je doet als je geluid gaat "concentreren" zoals een hoorn dat doet).

----------


## ronny

ja, dat is toch juist hetgene wat dokter db zegt, of niet dan?

mvg
ronny

----------


## Jag

Alleen dan met een iets andere conclusie  :Smile: .

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> 
> kon het niet laten toch te reageren (zucht)[xx(]



Had ik ook bij het lezen van de volgende reactie. Gaat nu wel compleet off-topic ... dus voor de modder-eters werk aan de winkel (?)






> citaat:
> Maar ja, je kan in feite toch gewoon stellen dat dat "verder dragen" gewoon niet waar is, of op zijn minst een vreemde term is. Gewoon allebei 6dB/octaaf afval, dus sja de enige manier om het "verder te laten dragen" is dan om het vooraan harder te laten zijn (lijkt me precies wat je doet als je geluid gaat "concentreren" zoals een hoorn dat doet).
> Naar boven



Vergelijk het met een 'peertje' en een puntspot. Peertje schijnt rondom en het licht komt nie zo ver, terwijl een puntspot van hetzelfde aantal watt wel ver komt. Hoe beter gebundeld hoe verder, omdat (over afstand) in vergelijk met het peertje het oppervlak waarover de totale energie verdeeld wordt kleiner is (en daarmee de energiedichtheid groter). 

In geluid wordt hier ook gebruik van gemaakt. Hoe gerichter hoe verder het draagt, denk bv. aan line-arrays, sound-beam (Meyer), en bepaalde hoorns. Of gaan we nu opeens zeggen dat hier wel de regel van 6 dB verlies per verdubbeling van afstand geldt en gooien we meteen alle mooie theoriën en marketing verhalen de prullebak in  :Wink: 

En hoe gek het ook klinkt als je op 10m dezelfde druk hebt, is een BR kast 'vooraan' harder dan een hoorn. Dit komt omdat de geluidsdruk per oppervlak hoger is dan bij een hoorn die nu eenmaal een veel groter stralend oppervlak heeft. Bovendien zal de hoorn (in bepaalde mate) richtwerking vertonen, afhankelijk van het mondoppervlak.

BR kasten kunnen ook richtwerking vertonen, alleen is dit op een ander principe (namelijk interferentie) gebaseerd dan een hoorn (richtwerking). Bij bv. een CSA (=cardioïd sub array) wordt het teveel naar achter gestraalde energie 'uitgedoofd' waardoor het cardioïde patroon ontstaat.

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michel van de Beek_
> 
> 
> In geluid wordt hier ook gebruik van gemaakt. Hoe gerichter hoe verder het draagt, denk bv. aan line-arrays, sound-beam (Meyer), en bepaalde hoorns. Of gaan we nu opeens zeggen dat hier wel de regel van 6 dB verlies per verdubbeling van afstand geldt en gooien we meteen alle mooie theoriën en marketing verhalen de prullebak in



Marketingverhalen komen zowiezo uit de prullenbak  :Big Grin: 

maar je bent nu even zeer zwak/onduidelijk onderbouwd in je 6dB verhaal... 
Je doelt mi op farfield/nearfield gedrag, wat alleen relevant is bij een hele grote (lijn)bron, dwz groot in verhouding tot de golflengte.
Een sub is altijd klein ivgm de golflengte, en verre van een lijnbron, of je moet 30 meter hoog stacken, en de 6dB regel gaat dus gewoon voor (gestacked) sub op. 
Dit even om misverstanden te voorkomen. 

Mocht je verhalen horen dat een bepaalde (ehhh meyer?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ) subkast 3dB per verdubbeling afneemt dan heb je wellicht teveel in de prullenbak geneusd.... :Big Grin: 

Dat het opgaat zal slechts het eerst aantal meters zijn. Het nearf/farfield overgangspunt is namelijk direkt afhankelijk van de golflengte icm de lijnhoogte/brongrootte.
Dit wil dus zeggen het spectrum van een lijnbron scheef trekt op grotere afstand, maw: het hoog "draagt verder", doordat het omslagpunt 3dB/6dB naar achter schuift bij oplopende frequentie.

Een andere subopstelling, de subarc, heeft wel minder dan 6dB afval  per verdubbeling, maar alleen voor globaal de eerste 20m, afh van hoe breed de arc is. Je levert hiervoor rendement in. niks is kado.

----------


## Contour

Dit is wat meneer Meyer zelf zegt over hoornsystemen:

"The third group is the horn loaded type speaker system. The DS-2P falls into this category. The DS-2P is a powered compact folded hyperbolic horn driven with twin 15" drivers. Horns have the advantage of more then twice the efficiency of reflex systems" 

Dit kun je terugvinden op de Meyersite:

http://www.meyersound.com/support/fo...kshop/subs.htm

Dit lijkt niet in overeenstemming met deze uitspraak:

"sterker nog : iedere serieuze PA-boer gaat over op frontloaded 18". Wegens een hogere efficiency, meer echt-sub-rendement, en minder kubieke meters per dB" 

MVG Contour

----------


## Gast1401081

Mogge ( de eigenlijke term hier is verwijderd...), 
De dsp is de toevoeging tussen de 650-R2  en de msl3. karakteristiek tussen de , zeg 80 en 150 Hz. 
alledrie zijn uitsluitend nog als sparepart leverbaar, niet meer in serie.

dat noemden we geen sub, hadden we al afgesproken. 
Wel leuk dat je eindelijk de M-site eens doorleest. 
Maar dan wel alles lezen, aub. En er veel over vertellen.


btw de site van de dsp2 = http://www.meyersound.com/products/c...ifications.htm 

meyer noemt m vanaf 60Hz, , praktijk blijkt wat hoger (vanaf 80Hz.)
enne, t is een SEMI-hoorn systeem, geen volledige hoorn, maar een half front, en daardoor half hoorn-speaker.
beetje turbo-idde-achtig geloof ik
Ideale ouwe set : 2x 650-R2, 2-3 x msl3, met een dsp-2 ertussen.

appels en peren qua hoorn, t wordt nu wel heel lastig voor een leek.

----------


## Gast1401081

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_





> Mocht je verhalen horen dat een bepaalde (ehhh meyer? ) subkast 3dB per verdubbeling afneemt dan heb je wellicht teveel in de prullenbak geneusd....



gaat op voor de sb-1, minder voorde sb-2 ,maar die beginnen ook pas vanaf 500Hz, en zijn dus geen sub. 

(satelietschotels, weet je nog?)

----------


## Contour

Er is een mailtje met een simulatieplot jouw kant op Mac. Hopelijk brengt dit wat meer duidelijkheid. 

MVG Contour

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michel van de Beek_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> ...



Hmmmz ... ik dacht dat door dit te zeggen wel duidelijk was dat mijn verhaal redelijk compleet off-topic ging. En dat wel begrepen zou worden dat het een algemeen verhaal was ipv dat het enkel betrekking heeft op subs.

Ik haalde de vergelijking peertje-spot aan om te verduidelijken wat er gebeurt wanneer energie gericht wordt. Voor geluid geldt dit ook. Er is een wetmatigheid (inverse square law) die de afval in dB per verdubbeling van de afstand beschrijft. In de praktijk blijkt dat er 'systemen' zijn die zich hier niet aan houden. Van de door mij aangehaalde systemen is het effect van de lines mathematisch te bewijzen / berekenen en daarom geliefd. Maar wat niet te berekenen is (met die theorie), is niet per definitie onwaar / onmogelijk! 

Het dragend vermogen van subs is ook iets wat zich niet makkelijk laat verklaren. Maar velen hebben in de praktijk gemerkt dat er een verschil is tussen hoorns en BR. Lees ook maar eens de onderstaande tekst (link: http://www.live-audio.com/messages/archive4/1122.html)

_Inverse square law._
_Everyone knows that sound pressure from a point source falls off at -6 dB per doubling of distance. While easy to picture, the first real life example of this so far as horns VS direct radiators really took me back.

We had just introduced the Servodrive TPL-1 at the New York AES convention and Tom Furlong (our salesman at the time) had arranged with Ken Deloria. to loan Phill Lesch 4 boxes to play through.
The Dead were playing at Madison SQ Garden so when they called and said we should come "hear" the bass system we jumped into a cab and went that evening.

Phil's normal bass rig (the low bass part) was 4 Meyer 650's and Ken and I went out on stage to "hear" what he was talking about. At a distance of 10-12 feet or more, the horns were louder and lower no doubt but closer than that and the direct radiators were louder.. I will never forget the feeling of being on stage while they were playing, the whole place was moving up and down as result of the crowd, a weird feeling

Also I will never forget seeing Ken's Sound level meter rapidly climb until he had it right against the grill of the Meyer box and how much slower it climbed as he approached the mouth of the horns.

While the horns produced more acoustic power (evidenced by the higher SPL everywhere past 12 feet), the horn is both much larger in area (lower acoustic power per area) and the actual origin is located at the small end of the horn. 

When people are "up close" the direct radiator can be subjectively more powerful while at the same time the horn system (other than up close) can produce a higher SPL in the room reflecting its greater acoustic power.

One has to ask where do i need the SPL?_

----------


## Contour

Dit verhaal spreekt over een 10-12 voets afstand waarop de hoorns harder werden dan de basreflex op de dB-meter. Wel grappig want op de submeeting waren de hoorns juist op 1 meter afstand het luidst. Mijn dB-meter was niet in staat om op 1 meter afstand te meten omdat hij maar tot 130dB ging. Op een afstand van 3 meter ging dit stukken beter en sloeg de meter zo rond de 126db-130dB uit (stand 'slow' dus de echte pieken werden nog niet meegerekend)

De driver in een BR box zit vlak achter de grill. Ga je hier met de dB-meter vlak voor hangen dan zit je bijna in het akoestisch middelpunt vanwaaruit het geluid wordt afgestraald. Met de inverse square law komt dit erop neer dat de SPL extreem hoog zal worden. Bij de Punisher zit de grill nog 2.3 meter van de driver af.

Je zou kunnen zeggen dat je dus vanuit het akoestisch middelpunt de inverse square law moet toepassen. Omdat het geluid in de hoornkast al enkele meters heeft afgelegd zou een dB-meting op 1 meter van de Punisher dus eigenlijk een meting op 3.3 meter zijn. Ga je dan op 2 meter staan dan zou je dus geen 6dB minder krijgen (halve bol 4x zo groot) maar 10log((4.3/3.3)^2)= 2.3dB waarmee het verder dragen is aangetoont.

Echter dit slaat nergens  op juist omdat bij een halfbolvormige afstaling (sub op grond) het geluid op 2 meter altijd 6dB (10log((2/1)^2) minder zal zijn dan op 1 meter... helaas, het blijft dus tamelijk lastig te verklaren waarom hoorns verder dragen...

MVG Contour

----------


## Leinad

Het voordeel van stacken met hoorns tov basreflex is dat de koppeling met de omgevingslucht zo goed is dat de effectieve hoornlengte toeneemt. Het lijkt mij logisch dat het stralend oppervlak daarbij ook iets toeneemt. En dus meer richting geeft aan het afgestraalde geluid...

Mvg Daniël.

----------


## dokter dB

absoluut, de hoornmond neemt toe, en dan ook het rendement aan de onderkant. 
dat is ook meteen lastig ivm splitsbaarheid/anders klinken van je set bij verschillende configuraties

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:dat is ook meteen lastig ivm splitsbaarheid/anders klinken van je set bij verschillende configuraties



Maar daarvoor hebben we weer de processors met geheugen, kun je wel heel wat mee bijregelen.

Groeten Martin

----------

